# V code as Pre-Op diagnosis



## karene (Apr 23, 2010)

I code for a general surgeon who quite frequently gives a pre-op diagnosis of History of colon polyps for a colonoscopy.   This code is V12.72, but in the ICD-9-CM manual, this code is highlighted as "unacceptable primary diagnosis".   Any suggestions of how I can handle this?


----------



## bella2 (Apr 23, 2010)

In  the ICD-9 Guidelines 2010 the code V12.72 is listed as it can be used as either a first listed or additional diagnosis. I use this code all the time as the first listed code and get paid.

Hope this helps,
Have a great weelend,

Bella


----------



## maudys (Apr 25, 2010)

if screening for mailgnancy, also use the V76.51.


----------



## karene (Apr 27, 2010)

*ksaxton*

Thanks, both of you for you help.  I'll check both of these out!


----------

